# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Seriatopora caliendrum verde

## Julio Macieira

_Seriatopora caliendrum_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Verde

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético

Agressividade: 2

Dificuldade: 4

Iluminação : 4

Corrente: 5


Notas: Dos poucos corais que suporta corrente laminar directa. COlocar em locais com muita circulação. Sensivel á presença de sedimentos na coluna de água.

----------

